# PC media



## TheRealist187 (Jan 4, 2012)

Have a Dell PC Dimension 5100 with Radeon 300 x video graphics card, there are two two video outputs on it 


1 VGA

2 DVI .........I think ? Looks like a DVI but about 5 mm smaller in width

Because I have a DVI to HDMI adapter and it don't fit


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Post a link to your specific video card and we'll have a look.


----------

